# Puppy not keeping food down



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

My 13 week old golden retriever threw up his lunch yesterday at around 5pm. We had fed him at noon and he finished his cup of food around 2pm. We offered more food around 430 and he hadn't touched it. The vomit was just food, nothing else and no blood. He had several normal bowel movements after this and was playing and acting normal although didn't eat.

Last night at midnight he threw up again in his crate - just a foamy liquid - no food as he didn't eat. This happened again at 4am this morning. We called our vet who said that it was a good sign that he was acting normal and to offer him food and water to see if he shows an interest. My husband gave him 1/3 cup of food and within an hour he threw that up and it seemed a little mucusy with the food. He has also peed and pooped normally this morning and other than the vomiting isn't acting wierd.

Vet doesn't open until 8:30am and we currently have a dense fog advisory plus I have a sick child. Help!!
:uhoh:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I would call the vet again as soon as they open and explain to them what has been going on since the last time you called. They can take it from there.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

@ inge - that's the plan. Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment. He seems perfectly fine and I bet he'd eat more if I gave him more, but then he's throwing it up. He's on the same food he's always been on. His poops are normal. I just don't get it. I really don't want to drive him to the vet in this fog as it's terrible out. I'm hoping they think I can give it till closer to noon when hopefully the fog will have lifted. And I guess my sick child will just have to go with. Ugh, when it rains it pours!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I know...been there...keep us posted. I hope it just blows over.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry thuis is happening to you. Crossing my fingers that the vet finds out what is wroing today. :crossfing


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I went and picked up his poop from this morning as I'd like them to make sure it's not a worm thing. I don't see any worms in the vomit, but he hasn't had a stool sample checked since the breeder did it at 6 weeks old (which was 7 weeks ago). We have him on a heartworm preventative and a flea preventative, but I have found a couple of fleas on him here and there. I see no signs of tapeworms and he hasn't seemed itchy in the rear, but I don't know about other kinds of worms.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If he is still acting okay, suggest putting him on a bland diet - of cooked rice and boiled hamburger or chicken (2 cup cooked rice to 1 cup cooked meat) to give his tummy a chance to settle. Start by feeding a small amounts, an hour or so apart, (first day) then work up to a cup or so, per feeding at regular times. Then slowly over a few days add his regular food back in. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't get him in until 3:40! Per vet we are to let his stomach rest 4 hours since last vomiting and then offer him 1 tbsp food softened with water. If he keeps that down keep offering that each hour. 
3:40 is by far the most inconvenient time to take him in as my daughter needs to be picked up at 4 from the bus stop. So I'm going to have to take him and drop him of early. He'll sit in a cage there (which I'm sure won't make him feel better) until I can get back for his appointment. They didn't have anything earlier.
I really hope he'll be okay!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor little Charlie, hope it's easily solved....keep us posted!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope so too. They doubted it was worms or an obstruction as his stools are normal, although they said to bring a stool sample in. They said they can give him some anti-nausea meds but need to check him out and see what's going on. He was supposed to get his next round of shots tomorrow, but I'm thinking that's not happening this week.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe you don't need to go if he holds the small amounts of food like they suggested...and I think you are very wise to reschedule the shots.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree, no shots when under the weather! Give the poor little guy an ear rub from me!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fed him 1 tbsp mixed with water at 9:45 and he kept it down. Fed him another tablespoon mixed with water at 10:50 and at 11:15 he threw the food up Playing, napping and otherwise being normal. Poor guy acts like he's starving!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*oHIOMOM*

OHIOMOM

DID you say your pup got Heartworm and Flea preventative?
Did the vet say this is o.k.?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Can't get him in until 3:40! Per vet we are to let his stomach rest 4 hours since last vomiting and then offer him 1 tbsp food softened with water. If he keeps that down keep offering that each hour.
> 3:40 is by far the most inconvenient time to take him in as my daughter needs to be picked up at 4 from the bus stop. So I'm going to have to take him and drop him of early. He'll sit in a cage there (which I'm sure won't make him feel better) until I can get back for his appointment. They didn't have anything earlier.
> I really hope he'll be okay!


 Oh my! I know that life can be an ordeal at times. Hang in there!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> OHIOMOM
> 
> DID you say your pup got Heartworm and Flea preventative?
> Did the vet say this is o.k.?


He had his flea preventative over a week ago and his heartworm preventative last week. Both products were purchased at the vet.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, I may be overreacting and researching too much but trying to make sense of his vomiting. We are feeding Iams Smart Puppy Large Breed formula. This is what the breeder had him on and because he was doing well on it we continued. We purchased our first bag at Petco and had no problem with it. His second bag we just opened last Thursday or Friday. On Saturday he was hesitant eating and we thought he was teething (he's been VERY chewy lately). We watered down his food so it was softer and that seemed to do the trick. By monday he didn't seem bothered by dry kibble again. 
I looked for recalls and found this
Iams
It matches the UPC code on our bag of food. I called Iams and read the lot codes to her and those don't match so our bag is not recalled. I asked her what that previous recall was for and she said high levels of aflatoxin. Now I'm researching what high levels of aflatoxin can do and apparently liver damage!!!!:uhoh:
Needless to say I think we're done with the Iams but I don't know if I should be worried about this or not. Any words of wisdom??


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you taken his temperature? That's always the first thing I do when my two seem like they're not feeling well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure what to say about the recall of the food, but be sure to discuss with the vet. The food is _probably _fine but with a sick puppy, "probably" isn't very reassuring.

If you're going to switch foods, just know that many brands have had recalls in recent years. It can be challenging to find the right food for your dog. There are numerous discussions and recommendations on GRF.

For the next couple days, though, a boiled rice and chicken diet seems in order. It will help settle the puppy's stomach. Good luck. Hope your little guy is on the mend soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Okay, I may be overreacting and researching too much but trying to make sense of his vomiting. We are feeding Iams Smart Puppy Large Breed formula. This is what the breeder had him on and because he was doing well on it we continued. We purchased our first bag at Petco and had no problem with it. His second bag we just opened last Thursday or Friday. On Saturday he was hesitant eating and we thought he was teething (he's been VERY chewy lately). We watered down his food so it was softer and that seemed to do the trick. By monday he didn't seem bothered by dry kibble again.
> I looked for recalls and found this
> Iams
> It matches the UPC code on our bag of food. I called Iams and read the lot codes to her and those don't match so our bag is not recalled. I asked her what that previous recall was for and she said high levels of aflatoxin. Now I'm researching what high levels of aflatoxin can do and apparently liver damage!!!!:uhoh:
> Needless to say I think we're done with the Iams but I don't know if I should be worried about this or not. Any words of wisdom??


This no coincidence and you are absolutely right to get him off Iams. Let his stomach rest, don't give him anymore food today. Depending on what the vet says, I would try boiled chicken and rice tomorrow, very small amount, and see if he can keep it down. I hope your little guy is ok!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Our vets office told me to try a small amount of plain, cooled scrambled egg and so far so good with that. He's SOOOO hungry - he's whining at his food bag which I've put on the counter. Once we have a better idea from the vet what's going on we'll figure out where we're going with diet. I have on my list of questions about the chicken/rice - and for how long and the quantity, etc. I also saved his last vomit in case they want to look at that and I have a stool sample from earlier. My hubby was able to get off work so he'll be taking him while I get my daughter from the bus stop. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoping for good news around 4:30 , anyway, I have always heard to with hold food for 24 hrs. when there is vomiting going on and then feed cooked rice and hamburger (some use boiled chicken) for at least the next day's worth of feedings. You may feel sorry for the little guy but, as long as he has been eating up until recently, he won't starve in 24 hrs. I know, easy for me to say when I don't have to look at sad little pleading puppy eyes. Just remember how you feel just before you throw up and it might make with holding his food a bit easier as you will be preventing him from feeling the same way.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hali's Mom said:


> Hoping for good news around 4:30 , anyway, I have always heard to with hold food for 24 hrs. when there is vomiting going on and then feed cooked rice and hamburger (some use boiled chicken) for at least the next day's worth of feedings. You may feel sorry for the little guy but, as long as he has been eating up until recently, he won't starve in 24 hrs. I know, easy for me to say when I don't have to look at sad little pleading puppy eyes. Just remember how you feel just before you throw up and it might make with holding his food a bit easier as you will be preventing him from feeling the same way.


I've heard that too, but have been feeding him as directed by the vet. I very much like and trust our vet so it's frustrating to me not knowing what to do. I'm hoping to have some answers around 4:30 as well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ohiomom*

Ohiomom

So glad your husband is taking him to the vet-let us know how he is.
As long as your vet told you to give heartworm med and flea to him, it is alright.
I don't remember giving HW pill and flea treatment to ours as a puppy.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Ohiomom
> 
> So glad your husband is taking him to the vet-let us know how he is.
> As long as your vet told you to give heartworm med and flea to him, it is alright.
> I don't remember giving HW pill and flea treatment to ours as a puppy.


We didn't either with our first dog but we got him in the winter. There's active fleas and mosquito populations at both in our home (not specifically our house but neighborhood and town) and our campground so it was absolutely necessary for us. We are using Vectra 3D for fleas (which I don't really care for but it's what the vet sells individually) and that can be used on puppies over 7 weeks. For heartworm we used the Interceptor pill for his weight which we got free from the vet in our "puppy pack". We plan to switch to heartguard next month as it worked well for our previous golden.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

The vet gave him an anti-vomiting shot and definately suspect the food. He will be on Purina EN for stomach issues, and then we can transition from that. He kept down the scrambled egg I gave him earlier. He'll get a couple of tablespoons at 7pm tonight and then a couple more at 9pm if he keeps that down. If he does good with that then 1/4 c. every 2 hours tomorrow when he's awake (up to 2 c.). If the vomiting resumes after the shot wears off in 24 hours then we're back at square one. Iams is in the garbage...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

How is Charlie doing now?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking in...


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

So far so good - tonight into tomorrow will be the real test, as that's when the anti nausea shot wears off. He seems to like the Purina EN (although he's eat just about anything right now I think!). He had 2 T. at 7p last night and 2T. at 9pm last night and no vomiting and also slept good at night. Per vets instructions we've been feeding him 1/4 c. every 2-3 hours today with good results. He had a normal bowel movement this morning - a little softer but formed. Vet said the abrubt switch in food could cause diarrhea for a few days but he wanted him off the IAMS immediately. The anti-nausea shot is supposed to wear off in 24 hours (so about 5pm tonight). Crossing my fingers that he doesn't start again otherwise it's back to the vet tomorrow to explore other options. 
He's been very active today, playing and chasing the cat and napping good as well. Praying he's on the mend!!!:crossfing


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> The vet gave him an anti-vomiting shot and definately suspect the food. He will be on Purina EN for stomach issues, and then we can transition from that. He kept down the scrambled egg I gave him earlier. He'll get a couple of tablespoons at 7pm tonight and then a couple more at 9pm if he keeps that down. If he does good with that then 1/4 c. every 2 hours tomorrow when he's awake (up to 2 c.). If the vomiting resumes after the shot wears off in 24 hours then we're back at square one. Iams is in the garbage...


If you have a lot of Iams left, you might ask your vet if they'd like to have it to give to another customer. Mine did that for me once--former customer had dropped of an open bag of the prescription food Tess takes. The receptionist vouched for the reliability of the customer and I was happy to have the food--very expensive! 

When you switch Charlie to his new food, ask your vet if it would be good to soak it in water or broth before feeding. Since his tummy's been upset, he might do better with soft food than hard kibble. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

His issues didn't start until a couple of days into a new bag of food so I'm not comfortable passing it on in case there's something wrong with it. He was fine on Iams prior to this bag. I logged a complaint with Iams so they're aware of the problems I had and they are sending me a refund for that bag of food.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

IU xure hope that adorable little guy is 100% very soon. Sounds like the food could have been bad.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw this thread. Hope your boy continues to improve.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

So far so good! The shot was supposed to wear off around 5pm last night - he was fed twice last night, once this morning so far and no puking yet. I'm cautiously optimistic.... I'm going to continue feeding him small amounts every 2 hours today and then increase it and space it out a little tomorrow. Bowel movements are normal too. 

On a side note, please keep our good friends in your thoughts. They had to put their 4 year old american bulldog to sleep last night after discovering massive cancer. I can't imagine losing a dog that young and am hugging my Charlie extra close today!!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Found this in doing further research on problems with Iams food - seems to me they have a problem they don't want to admit to.
316 Complaints and Reviews about Iams Pet Foods

Our previous dog was on Iams for several years with no problems but I know that companies change and I'm starting to think Iams is one of those companies.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad little Charlie is feeling better! Have all the sleeping and crate issues work out ok with him? Been thinkin of the little guy!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He's doing excellent in the crate - still hesitant to go in, but doesn't whine when in it. He's usually up once overnight now, maybe twice. Only I can put him in during the day as he's VERY attached to my hubby & whines quite a bit when he puts him in. We do overnight in the crate, & then a couple of hours in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love his cute face, I am glad he is feeling better.


----------

